# From Idaho for Wildlife



## Southern by choice (Jun 5, 2018)

This came across my FB feed- I follow Idaho For Wildlife
Here is the article- http://www.krtv.com/…/dogs-chase-away-grizzly-bear-near-byn…

and the video







There is nothing like these amazing dogs! NOTHING!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 6, 2018)

Agreed, love my LGD! quick question though.. Why want the owner out there chasing away that grizzly with his dogs? Lazy owners! Always relying on there animals.


----------

